# Minhas ferias no Brasil 2019 - Parte 1, Rio de Janeiro



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

OI PESSOAL ... tudo bem ? 

aqui estou eu de volta com belissimas imagens das minhas ferias babadééééérrimas no Rio e Sao Paulo. 

fui passear por ai com um dos meus melhores amigos, levei ele pra conhecer o Rio de Janeiro e Sao Paulo. 

Ele adorou amou o Brasil.

Fomos visitar os melhores lugares de ambas metropoles, tudo so TOP ! 

BRASIL apesar de tudo continua lindo e maravilhoso e poderoso ... AMOOOO DEMAIS MEU PAIS.


Primeiro ficamos quase uma semana no Rio na Barra da Tijuca, hospedados no Windsor Marapendi e depois fomos para Sao Paulo, na cidae ficamos hospedados no bairro de Itaim no Blue Tree Premium Faria Lima, um dos melhores da capital paulista, no coraçao do novo centro financeiro da cidade- Faria Lima. QUE VISTA !!!! WOW 

Por ultimo voltamos para a cidade maravilhosa e ficamos os ultimos dias hospedados no novissimo retrofitado Janeiro Hotel no Leblon. LUXO ! 



VAMOS AS PRIMEIRAS FOTOS ... PARTE 1 - RIO DE JANEIRO 


TODAS AS FOTOS SAO DE MINHA AUTORIA .desculpem pela qualidade mas foram feitas com o iphone mesmo . 










1. 













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































FIM DA PARTE 1 ...... proximo thread sera PARTE 2 - RIO DE JANEIRO .


ESPERO TENHAM GOSTADO DA PRIMEIRA PARTE... vem muita foto por ai ... fiz até um voo de helicoptero .. vou deixar para ultima parte .. ;-) pra finalizar com chave de ouro ...


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Belos passeios!!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show..

ficou lindíssimo as fotos..

valeu galera..

obrigado por compartilhar aqui com a gente...

.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

as ferias foram maravilhosas .... que bom que gostaram das fotos ..


----------



## Guel-Ba (Nov 21, 2018)

Só falta vir em Salvador kkkk


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Adorei as fotos !!!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado queridos .... ;-)


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Uau, você é muito lindo, Raul. Parabéns pelo thread, caríssimo!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado querido ... ;-)


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

___


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Caramba! Você passeou MUITO.

Suas fotos ficaram maravilhosas.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

muito amigo ... amo demais passear e me perder pelas ruas da zona sul e da cidade.. 

o rio de janeiro é incrivel .. a cada esquina uma surpresa... uma joia arquitetonica .. 


o rio de janeiro merece muito muito mesmo mais atençao por parte de todos .. 

afinal é nossa vitrine para o mundo ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

incrivel o potencial que temos no rio de janeiro ... 


poderiamos ser ainda melhores .. muito melhores .. 


mas de todo jeito .. o rio de janeiro continua lindo ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Adorei as fotos !!!


que bom querido ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

a nova loja da havaianas em ipanema é linda ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ipanema é outro bairro que tem muito potencial ainda ..


----------



## seratuzatu (Nov 24, 2019)

raul lopes said:


> a nova loja da havaianas em ipanema é linda ..


So many sandals....so beautiful


----------

